# Refurbished motherboard?



## Anevis (Oct 28, 2019)

Hello,
I need your help. Recently my motherboard broke and since my computer isn't the newest and need it as soon as possible to be working again, I was wondering if refurbished motherboard is a good idea?

My current build:
Motherboard MSI Z77A-G43
Intel Core i7 3770K
AMD Radeon HD 7850
32 GB RAM DDR3 1600Mhz C10

I just need to know if I should go for the exact same motherboard or whether to look for a newer one, but still be able to use all of the other components due to very limited budget.
Thank you in advance!


----------



## Solarsentinel (Oct 28, 2019)

Hi,
It seems you have not the choice due to the age of your cpu. Unfortunatly it seems you can't find now a new Z77 motherboard. (or perhaps with old store stock if you re lucky) Your only solution is to find a used one, but prices are often high... 
So here's your solutions :
- Find a used Z77 motherboard
or
- buy a new build


----------



## Anevis (Oct 28, 2019)

Solarsentinel said:


> Hi,
> It seems you have not the choice due to the age of your cpu. Unfortunatly it seems you can't find now a new Z77 motherboard. (or perhaps with old store stock if you re lucky) Your only solution is to find a used one, but prices are often high...
> So here's your solutions :
> - Find a used Z77 motherboard
> ...



Thanks, yes I already looked if the motherboard is available and the only ones are refurbished or used.I just wondered if I could buy a newer one and use the same components. I guess I cannot as you mentioned. 
Thanks for your reply!


----------



## kitekrazy (Oct 28, 2019)

For the places that have new ones (old stock) you can buy the new Intel series and 16gb of RAM. That sucks.


----------

